# Kirk Webster - 20 Years of Commercial Beekeeping Without Treatments of Any Kind



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Was there mentioned any numbers? Hives, kg, mites ? 


(My hearing problem is getting serious, a video with a bad quality voice is a nightmare)


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It was a very quiet video, don't worry Juhani i couldn't hear it properly either i gave up about 5 minutes in. 

Flicked through some of the powerpoint pics, looked pretty interesting though!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I listened to his presentation at Apimondia. I respect his work and wouldn't say anything against him, personally. But, I do have issues with what he says...rather, what he doesn't say. He makes it sound as if his bees are all strong and healthy. Well, what about the huge losses his bees suffer every two or three years. What about...All the nucs he raises are the key to his success, not his magical bees. His theory that diseases and parasites make our bees stronger is a bit much. How did Acarapis make our bees stronger when concerning anything other than Acarapis?

Kirk is a good guy and a good beekeeper. All I ask is that he tells the whole story.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Michael Palmer said:


> .....*All the nucs he raises are the key to his success, not his magical bees*.....


Regardless of the details (agreed on some)...

Everyone can do just the same - the nuc program.
Especially if one does not even depend on the bees for the livelihood (loosing few hives is not the question of your basic income).


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

One of my favorite memories is sitting around Kirk Webster’s dinner table sharing lunch and talking about bees. His beekeeping practices show a way to harness the native productive and adaptive capacity of bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>One of my favorite memories is sitting around Kirk Webster’s dinner table sharing lunch and talking about bees. His beekeeping practices show a way to harness the native productive and adaptive capacity of bees.

Ditto. My most lucid memory though was breakfast, talking bees with Kirk and I was eating some Stoney Creek, cream on top, yogurt with some of Kirk's honey in it and it was so delicious it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

And I´m SO proud that after our visit and seeing the site of his new home he later asked me, a Finn, for advice how to build a sauna properly!
I hope he has had many relaxing moments there.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes. A good guy. He sounded so much older in this video than he did at lunch on his porch.... I think this is a good year to make the pilgrimage up there and pay him a visit, appreciation, and due respect.... Thanks for posting, I'm a bit late to the conversation.


----------

